# PSU Fan not working



## mayoorite (Aug 12, 2012)

HI !
I have a old pc whose PSU fan is not working properly.It is running very slow and many a times it get stopped.
Please help me what should i do?


----------



## bcdxer (Aug 12, 2012)

clean the dust if any around fan.....


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 12, 2012)

What brand PSU is that? How old is it?


----------



## zinbart (Aug 13, 2012)

Repairing a PSU is really not advisable. it can damage your HDD and other components. Just buy a new PSU from sum reputer brands like Corsair and it will last your years...


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 13, 2012)

mayoorite said:


> HI !
> I have a old pc whose PSU fan is not working properly.It is running very slow and many a times it get stopped.
> Please help me what should i do?



Mention the total model number along with the name manufacturer to get further help regarding this matter.


----------



## topgear (Aug 14, 2012)

@ OP - just take out the old PSU fan - buy a new 80/1200 mm fan ( according to your psuss fan size and get  led fan if you prefer a little cool mod ), mount it properly and and connect it with any  of the molex  conector of the PSU - and you are good to go with the PSu you have.


----------



## CyberKID (Aug 23, 2012)

*^ +1 to that.
ALL YOU NEED TO DO IS SOME DIY*
You can simply get yourself a DC brushless fan (common ones that are used in computers) according to the size of the one, your PSU has. Since your PSU is old, there may not be any warranty left. Just open up the cover (not to mention when the PSU is not plugged into power - Else, you'll be modded instead of the PSU ), take out the fan, which might be fixed with the body with the help of some screws, replace it with the new fan. If you can spare a molex connector, just insert one into your PSU and just connect it with the FAN, or else you can directly connect the wires. Mostly the wires are colour coded, i.e. Red for +ve and Black for -ve, you can simply cut and join the wires and secure the connection with the help of electrical tape, and that's it. All this should not cost you more than a 100 bucks.


----------

